# Mowing and weed control on same day?



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I know conventional wisdom says not to spray herbicide until a couple of days after a mow. I want to get a mow in today as I won't have time until later this week because of work. I also want to try to get some 2-4,d down to knock out some winter weeds with some high 70s and low 80s this week. What kind of success have you guys had spraying right after a mow?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Coach8 said:


> I know conventional wisdom says not to spray herbicide until a couple of days after a mow. I want to get a mow in today as I won't have time until later this week because of work. I also want to try to get some 2-4,d down to knock out some winter weeds with some high 70s and low 80s this week. What kind of success have you guys had spraying right after a mow?


I wouldn't suggest scalping but a normal mow shouldn't effect things too much. You need surface area for the herbicides to sit on durning translocation.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

It works very well - I don't see a noticeable difference.

As a golf course guy, there simply isn't enough time in the week to wait for herb applications to line up with mowing schedules. I spray herbicides behind mowers almost weekly, and it works out just fine. We applied Revolver to greens last Monday (.140" hoc) and the poa was browning out by weeks end.


----------

